# 10 Years & Counting...



## kjenkins (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello. I am new to this group but NOT to this deliberating condition. I was "diagnosed" with IBS-A about 10 years ago and am continuing to suffer through it. It started when I was on my honeymoon, literally just popped up. I was in the car on my way to the beach when suddenly I slapped my husband in the arm yelling, "Pull Over because I'm dying." I barely made it to the restroom and for the next ten or so miles we were having to pull off at every exit. I had it ALL. The side cramps, back cramps, lower abdominal cramps, nausea, headache, diarrhea, and well...you get the picture. The doctor I spoke with told me it's Just IBS...JUST IBS!!!!! I cried to him asking for help. He said there is no cure, blah, blah, blah. Immodium AD and Ibuprofen were all he could tell me to do until I got home to my PCP. After returning home I rushed to my PCP going into detail making sure I didn't leave anything out. He prescribed me Lomotil for the diarrhea, Levsin for the spasms and Digestive Advantage IBS. Nothing seemed to help completely, but the Lomotil did stop the diarrhea. Fast forward...about 4 months ago I was rushed to the ER. I was on the toilet with horrible, ya know, until it was just blood. I literally felt like I was dying. They did CT Scan/MRI and found some inflammation in my pelvic/lower abdominal area but nothing they were concerned about. They gave me IV fluids and that was about it. I had and still have nothing left. I get scared to go to sleep at night because I don't think I can live through another episode like that. I wake up every morning and drive 5 minutes to the most amazing job with the most understanding boss. I know once I get there that I will be back and forth to the restroom every half hour because of the urgency to go. I can't even go to pick my daughter up from school some days because it literally happens ALL DAY LONG.

I feel like I'm at the point where I just have to "deal" with it. What does that even mean? DEAL WITH IT? IBS has taken over my life...LITERALLY. I can't do anything or go anywhere because I know I will have to go and go and go, etc. Please someone tell me there is something I can do. My daughter is 6 and I feel like I am not giving her the opportunity she deserves to be a kid. There HAS to be something, somewhere that can help this condition right?


----------



## Raishondo (Jul 21, 2017)

You need a gastroenterologist and a good one. Ive been dealing with ibs issues since i was 12 and im 20 now. Can barely eat anything without having intense abdominal cramps then to the bathroom. Schedule an appointment with the gastro doc and ask to have some of the big scans which he might recommend. Endoscopy, colonoscopy,gastric emptying test, and blood work. Ive yet to find medication that works for me but they made an otc medicine called ib-gard, most people say it regulates them and helps with pain. You can find it at walmart, cvs, most pharmacy stores. Thats all i can really recommend. Hope it gets better for you, i understand how much this condition can prohibit you from fully living life.


----------



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

kjenkins I know how you feel. My case was just as frustrating too. I would suggest you read my earlier post about how I finally found the cause and solution to all my problems. Here's the link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/335290-my-path-to-a-cure/ .Hope it helps.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

I have suffered half your suffering time at present. I totally know that feel bro.


----------

